# Jeepers Creepers: Reborn: Erster Trailer zum Horror-Remake



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Jeepers Creepers: Reborn: Erster Trailer zum Horror-Remake* gefragt.

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Jeepers Creepers: Reborn: Erster Trailer zum Horror-Remake*


----------



## D4rkResistance (25. Juli 2022)

Wieso muss man Filme eigentlich immer bis zum Ende ausschlachten? Teil 1 und 2 waren mit die besten Horrorfilme der damaligen Zeit. Teil 3 hingegen war schon unfassbar schlecht und über den Trailer von Teil 4 brauchen wir glaube ich gar nicht mehr reden. Ich hab eigentlich schon gedacht, dass die Filmreihe nach dem schlechten 3. Teil eingestampft wird. Aber nein, es gibt immer Leute, denen es noch nicht trashig genug war. Ich werde Teil 1 und 2 in Ehre halten und mir den neuen Teil gar nicht erst anschauen.


----------



## nTc21 (25. Juli 2022)

Das gleiche denke ich über jeden neuen Marvel Film.


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2022)

Teil 1 war geil, keine Frage. Dann ging es leider mit "JC" so weiter wie mit vielen Fortsetzungen, abwärts...

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (25. Juli 2022)

facehugger schrieb:


> Teil 1 war geil, keine Frage.


Wir sind damals extra ins Kino gegangen, weil uns der Trailer so gefallen hat.
Das Ende vom Lied war das wir total entsetzt aus dem Kino raus sind. Selten so einen Müll gesehen.


----------



## facehugger (25. Juli 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wir sind damals extra ins Kino gegangen, weil uns der Trailer so gefallen hat.
> Das Ende vom Lied war das wir total entsetzt aus dem Kino raus sind. Selten so einen Müll gesehen.


Siehste, zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden

Gruß


----------



## Baer85 (25. Juli 2022)

Bei solchen Fortsetzungen denk ich mir immer: "Naja, man kann sichs ja mal anschauen."
Aber bisher fand ich, dass die Kreatur, in diesem Trailer, nicht sonderlich viel mit dem Creeper aus dem ersten Teil zu tun hat.
Fand es damals cool, das er sich mit dem Riechen eine Person ,bzw ein Körperteil dessen, aus einer Gruppe rausgepikt und daraus keinen Hehl gemacht hat um die Angst in der Gruppe und der Person zu schüren. Das hier sah eher nach 0815 Slasher aus.
Aber mal abwarten. Vielleicht ist der Trailer ja auch nur schlecht.


----------



## Cobar (25. Juli 2022)

Teil 1 fand ich großartig, Teil 2 war auch noch einigermaßen okay. Ich muss aber wohl auch dazu sagen, dass ich auf Trashfilme stehe (SchleFaZ ist die beste Sendung!). Teil 3 war mir dann schon zu blöd. Den neuen Teil werde ich mir sicher auch mal anschauen, wenn er bei Prime kostenlos drin ist oder wo auch immer er so erscheinen wird. Kino reizt mich seit einigen Jahren sowieso nicht mehr, so dass ich da ohnehin nicht rein gehen werde. Ich erwarte allerdings auch absolut nichts vom FIlm. Das sieht nur noch sehr wenig nach dem Creeper aus, wie @Baer85 schon schreibt. Anfangs war er noch sehr wählerisch, was für Körperteile er von einer ganz speziellen Person haben wollte. Inzwischen nimmt er offenbar einfach alles, was er kriegen kann. Die letzten jahre sind wohl auch an ihm nicht spurlos vorbei gegangen...


----------



## Redy (31. Juli 2022)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wir sind damals extra ins Kino gegangen, weil uns der Trailer so gefallen hat.
> Das Ende vom Lied war das wir total entsetzt aus dem Kino raus sind. Selten so einen Müll gesehen.


Was war den so schlimm(wenn es Teil 1 war)?Fande bzw, finde ihn noch immer richtig gut,bissle mehr Gemetzel hätte zwar noch sein können aber was Spannung und Atmosphäre an geht immer noch einer der besten was Horror angeht.Teil 2 hat zwar mehr Gemetzel was gut war aber ansonsten war er schwächer,Teil 3 war etwas zum ausleihen für nen Abend aber das reicht dann schon.


----------



## Rizzard (1. August 2022)

Redy schrieb:


> Was war den so schlimm(wenn es Teil 1 war)?Fande bzw, finde ihn noch immer richtig gut,bissle mehr Gemetzel hätte zwar noch sein können aber was Spannung und Atmosphäre an geht immer noch einer der besten was Horror angeht.Teil 2 hat zwar mehr Gemetzel was gut war aber ansonsten war er schwächer,Teil 3 war etwas zum ausleihen für nen Abend aber das reicht dann schon.


Wir wussten damals anhand des Trailers nur das da jemand Hunderte von Leichen sammelt. Als wir dann im Kino plötzlich die Fratze von diesem Monster gesehen hatten (wir dachten eher das es da um menschliche Psychopathen oder dergleichen geht), waren wir maximal enttäuscht. Die zweite Hälfte des Films war dann gefühlt typischer Trashmüll.
Habe seit damals den Film auch nicht mehr angeschaut. Kann mich also kaum noch daran zurück erinnern.
Im gesamten Freundeskreis wurde Cheepers Creepers dann recht schnell abgeschrieben. Den mochte irgendwie keiner von uns.
Müsste mir den vielleicht mal wieder antun. Ist ja nun wirklich schon eeewig her. Vielleicht gefällt er mir ja mittlerweile.


----------

